# Newbie



## livethe dream (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi there,

I would just like to introduce myself, my name is Samantha I have moved with my husband John to Manilva in Malaga. We arrived here almost 10weeks ago now from Aberdeen, where we had lived for 15months. We are originally from Yorkshire but have travelled around quite a lot due to work commitments.
I am amazed how long it takes to get anything done out here! We still need to apply for a NIE and or residency but trying to sort it all out is proving to be more difficult than what we thought. We have had a quote of 90euros for this to be done for us but I cant help think we should do it ourselves? the only problem is that my husband works in Gibraltar so he wouldn't be able to make the appointments. Also we drove here with our UK car and still have it and confused as to what to do with it, i.e. sell it here and buy a Spanish car or have ours transferred on to Spanish plates? Any recommendations or advice would be appreciated. Happy to meet up for a coffee too if any of you are from this area


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Go to the Policia Nacional in Estepona for your NIE and Residencia. If I remember rightly doors open at 09.00- it may be 08.00. You do not need to pay anyone to do this for you, you do not need to make an appointment and you will receive your documents on the spot. Itis a simple procedure but make sure you have the correct documents.. I think youneed p/ copies of passport, birth certificate, rental contract or house deeds, photos as well as originals.
As for your car...it depends on the age, value, how long you've had it... It may be easier to sell it and buy a Spanish plated car.

It doesn't really take 'much longer' to do things in Spain. As i've explained, you could get your NIE tomorrow! There is a 'sticky' with the Solicitud you need and written on it somewhere you'll find the docs you need.


----------



## livethe dream (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for your advice, but I have been told that I need to make an appointment at the police station now as they are really busy with it being summer, except I've lost count of the amount of times I have tried to call them with no luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

livethe dream said:


> Thank you for your advice, but I have been told that I need to make an appointment at the police station now as they are really busy with it being summer, except I've lost count of the amount of times I have tried to call them with no luck!



Who told you you had to make an appointment? They really are no busier in summer than at any other time of the year. Why not go to the Policia Nacional to findout what the procedure is?
I'm not saying that procedures haven't changed, maybe you do need to make an appointment now, but the best way to find outis to go yourself.
There is a lot of well- meaning but misleading advice passed around amongst immigrants, as you will no doubt soon find out! 
Incidentally, the staff at the Registration Department speak English, other police do not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Who told you you had to make an appointment? They really are no busier in summer than at any other time of the year. Why not go to the Policia Nacional to findout what the procedure is?
> I'm not saying that procedures haven't changed, maybe you do need to make an appointment now, but the best way to find outis to go yourself.
> There is a lot of well- meaning but misleading advice passed around amongst immigrants, as you will no doubt soon find out!
> Incidentally, the staff at the Registration Department speak English, other police do not.


at some offices you do need an appt - at ours you have to go at the crack of dawn on a Friday & make an appt for the following week

best is to go & find out for yourself, as you say


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> at some offices you do need an appt - at ours you have to go at the crack of dawn on a Friday & make an appt for the following week
> 
> best is to go & find out for yourself, as you say


It's always been queueing in Estepona. About five minutes before doors open. Someonecomes out and hands out tickets, about fifty, I think. If you don't get a ticket, you go away andcome back earlier next time!

I understand that fewer people are now applying for Residencia compared to five yesrs ago. Don't know if that's true but it seems likely.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the usual system is a ticket system. 50 at Estepona? Wow. In Torre del Mar you're lucky if they issue 10. 

To the OP, don't pay anyone. Get the form and if you need any help ask here - we are always willing to help.


----------



## livethe dream (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, I have been told by several people that I will need an appointment but I am thinking of just going tomorrow myself to find out!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Yes, the usual system is a ticket system. 50 at Estepona? Wow. In Torre del Mar you're lucky if they issue 10.
> 
> To the OP, don't pay anyone. Get the form and if you need any help ask here - we are always willing to help.


There is a notice on the door at Torre del Mar about needing an appointment (cita previa) but it relates to applications for new DNIs (presumably for children of Spanish nationals) so probably some less than fully informed expats have misinterpreted this for the OP. As everyone else has said, for a straightforward NIE application it's just turn up and take a ticket.


----------



## livethe dream (Jul 8, 2014)

Great thanks for the advice, will see how I get on


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

livethe dream said:


> Thanks, I have been told by several people that I will need an appointment but I am thinking of just going tomorrow myself to find out!


That would be best.

I have found that it's best never to take what people tell you as gospel. ...

The arrangements may have changed but I very much doubt it. It really is throwing money away, paying a gestor for what is a very simple procedure. The important thing is to have the right documents with you, in triplicate, just in case...

In spite of what some people tell you, very little is that complicated here. It's a question of finding out exactly what you need in advance.

When I first arrived here six years ago I had to go to our Tenencia four times as I didn't have all the docs with me....my fault not theirs as my Spanish was very basic then.

If you are staying here for any length of time you should sign on the Padron as well as getting residencia. I think there are new regulations about how soon you must get your car on Spanish plates...Xavia will know.

Thinking about it, I'm not sure if Manilva comes under Estepona, Casares or has its own Ayuntamiento. If it is indeed a town in itself or comes under Casares there may well be a different system.


----------

